# Pond Fishin



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well. I guess if anyone is fishin farm ponds. You might find this handy. Haven't been out for three days. The heats just kept me in. But I've been getting out early and late at night when its a tad cooler and doing really really well. I've been averaging 10 Bass per hour. 3 days ago a friend of mine and I got 20 w/ a 4lbr. and 5lbr. being the bigguns. Bright Rapala Flat Raps. Just doing a steady jerk. Pause. Reel. Then jerk again. And 4 days ago I was out in the morning and got a 5lbr. and 6lbr. just by myself. Didn't get the measurements but got there weights. The 5 came on a Buzzbait and the 6lbr. came on a Flat-Rap. P.S- The 6lbr. pic doesn't do the justice. It was a short but thick fish.


 5lbr.


 6lbr.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rod Hawg thats great. There's only been a couple times when I've had access to farm ponds/ponds and as you know theyre amazing. SOme of the biggest bass I've seen come from some smaller ponds...just wish I knew more people who had them so I could fish them.


----------

